# Victorinox



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I was looking at amazon and saw that victorinox has less expensive knives, I am looking for a new boning knive and wondering if anyone has any experence with them.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Not with the boning knife, but others of that line. They're very good for the money.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Some restaurants use them as their kitchen knives. Since there are others even less expensive, I guess that is an endorsement. :lol:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I have one that I got many years ago from my butcher. He highly recommended it, and I do as well. Great knives, regardless of cost. His whole shop used Victronix knives.

A friend of mine who is very knowledgeable about such things - he does a lot of sharpening for me - was impressed with it also. 

If it matters, CI recently did a test of chef's knives and gave the victronix a very high rating.

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

Thats what I use, 10 inch blade, wonderfull knife


----------

